# New Sillosocks Bouncer!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out the newest innovation from Sillosocks - the Bouncer. Pretty sweet, hard to imitate any other way.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sill ... er-71.html


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I bet that would be perfect for snows! :sniper:


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Judging by the responses I'm assuming no one had the chance to use one of these last year.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone use one these this fall? Thinking about purchasing one but havent heard many reviews on them?


----------

